# disabled windows firewall but ports closed why?



## labist (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear all

I have disabled windows firewall in Windows 2003 server control panel
but only few ports are shown opened when i scanned with advanced port scanner why other ports are closed.How to open the closed ports?

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have to forward ports for them to be open. It is why portforward.com exists


----------



## Signify (Jan 6, 2012)

If you were on the same network as the 2003 server when you did the scan no need to think about port forwarding. 
The scan shows only ports for services that are running on the server. If your 2003 server do not have DNS services running it will not answer on TCP and UDP port 53 for example.


----------

